# Past week Spawning...



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

This past week been weird, had all my fish except pleco's spawn! 

Aulo. Eureka Albino Holding, 2 female lwanda's holding withing a day of each other! Few Lemon Jake Female holding but not ready for their fry so not going to strip them. 

Just now to get the love in the house for the pleco's....


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow, congrats! sounds like your goona have lots of babies on your hands!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Yup, I will be experimenting with stripping eggs from female tonite since their mouthbrooders and hatching them from eggs myself in a tumbler. I take pics for ya'l


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2005)

congrats!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

sound like fun...good luck! :-D


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Eureka! No really, Eureka photo's lol. Have 20-25 fry from first albino female to breed with him and be able to take his wrath! cuz he has pretty much wanna come close to killing in any male tank.

This is Daddy:


































[/b]

Hopefully next week will have Lwanda Baby pics to show..


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

very nice malawianpro, theyre so cute! Congrats :-D


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

He is my favorite.


----------

